# New and unique ways to scare people



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well it's official that next year I'll be doing another haunt which had me looking up the best scares in haunted houses. I'm trying to avoid the "boo" scares as much as I can and instead inflict some actual fear into people 

I went to a haunt last night that had two claustrophobia tunnels... where you had to push yourself through a very tight space in order to get out. Whats funny is that out of all the set design, special effects, and animatronics scattered throughout the maze.... that simple idea was the coolest and scariest part of the entire house. (Off topic - anyone know how to do it?) 

Anyway, does anyone else know of some other unique ways to scare people? Any ideas are appreciated


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

I have implemented a 30 foot claustrophobia tunnel in my haunt this year, with great results from the poor employees I have tested it on. 

From the outside, it looks like a large hallway of consistent height (roughly 12' tall). Once you reach the inside, there is a secondary set of walls made of wire that gradually decreases the walking area until the patrons are crouched down, brushing shoulders in a TINY walkway. Being forced into an uncomfortable position, especially one that feels particularly vulnerable, is extremely effective at amping up the fear. 

Throw in some motion activated strobes (or in my case, a bladeless table saw) and you have a great effect that works itself.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool idea!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I found this one and used it last year. Kinda different scare but it was the hit of my haunt last year. People keep asking me if I'm going to do it again but I'm going to wait a couple of years to bring it back out.

http://www.scaryguys.com/bigmouth.htm

Looking at your original post I see you may not like it since it is still pretty much a boo scare.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Long dark hallways help build anticipation.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Show light or have the're attention in one direction then having something come out the other direction


----------

